# basti holding mouth open?



## abarrera2 (Sep 13, 2006)

I got a female yellow basti about 5 or 6 weeks ago from a local guy. He said she had fecals ran and she was clean. I introduced her to my yellow male and all seemed well, she ate and was very active from the get go. She is still very active and eats at every feeding I even see her hunting for springtails often. The problem is when ever she is sitting still her mouth is open and if you disterb her in any way she shuts it. I would almost say like mouth rot on a lizard or snake but no puss or inflamation of the jaw line; if I look at her from the side I can see through the mouth and it dose not appear that the toung is swolen either. I have noticed her sliming down over the last week or so but after a feeding she plumps up for a few hours? Don't know if I should be worried or not so that means I am. Please any info or tips will be much appreciated.........Antonio

I will borrow a camera tomorrow and get some pics up asap


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Not positive but will it just hold its moth open for long periods of time? Or will it hold its moth open for a few seconds then close it then open it. It might be shedding in which case you dont have to worry. I think there was a video of a Pumilio shedding. Best of luck.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

doesn't sound like shedding


----------

